# Where do you guys get your bloods done?



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)

The private tests I've found are way too expensive for me to be done pre/mid/post cycle. Where do you guys get your bloods done? GP? Medichecks?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

physical frontiers


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Steroids clinic


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

GP.


----------



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)

Mingster said:


> GP.


How? Do you just book an appointment and say you are feeling tired, no libido etc?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

raddic said:


> How? Do you just book an appointment and say you are feeling tired, no libido etc?


Well, I was actually suffering from things like that so, yes, that's how I went about it. Nowadays my bloods are regularly checked as a matter of course.

Unless you have a sympathetic GP, you would find it difficult to have bloods done on the NHS 3 or 4 times a year to check the effects of aas use if that were to be your intention. You may well get them done initially if you go to your GP and say you have that type of symptom, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Well, I was actually suffering from things like that so, yes, that's how I went about it. Nowadays my bloods are regularly checked as a matter of course.
> 
> Unless you have a sympathetic GP, you would find it difficult to have bloods done on the NHS 3 or 4 times a year to check the effects of aas use if that were to be your intention. You may well get them done initially if you go to your GP and say you have that type of symptom, but not on a regular basis.


Does that mean you told your GP about your AAS use? Other than rhe GP where would you point me to to get regulard bloods done for a sensible price?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

raddic said:


> Does that mean you told your GP about your AAS use? Other than rhe GP where would you point me to to get regulard bloods done for a sensible price?


I didn't have aas use. I had a pituitary tumour.

I believe some needle exchanges do bloods.Research those in your area.


----------

